# es ist soweit ,endlich 500 KOI in 3000 Liter möglich



## Patrick K (20. Feb. 2012)

Ich konnte es kaum glauben ,aber so ist es möglich....
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/niedersachsen/fische/sonstige/u4530262
Gruss Patrick


----------



## wp-3d (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: es ist soweit ,endlich 500 KOI in 3000 Liter möglich*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich konnte es kaum glauben ,aber so ist es möglich....




Hallo Patrick,

für eine gewisse Zeit geht es auch mit 500 Koi in 30 Liter. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/89 

später in einem IBC 1000 Ltr.  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16


----------



## Patrick K (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: es ist soweit ,endlich 500 KOI in 3000 Liter möglich*

Da stellt sich doch die Frage, darf man eigentlich alles was mehrfarbig ist KOI nennen?
Und damit sind diese Schwertträger gemeind


----------



## Joerg (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: es ist soweit ,endlich 500 KOI in 3000 Liter möglich*

Aus Wikipedia: "Koi oder in Zusammensetzungen auch -goi ist einfach das japanische Wort für Karpfen allgemein."

Was auch immer du verkaufen willst, der Begriff ist nicht geschützt. 
Diese Schwertträger wollte ich vor 2 Jahren schon mal bei meinem Zierfischhändler kaufen. Die Farbe ist aber in Natura nicht wirklich so wie bei den richtigen.


----------



## Theo (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: es ist soweit ,endlich 500 KOI in 3000 Liter möglich*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Da stellt sich doch die Frage, darf man eigentlich alles was mehrfarbig ist KOI nennen?
> Und damit sind diese Schwertträger gemeind



Moin Patrick.
Schwertträger im Teich??? geht das gut? Ich meine, überstehen die unsere Winter?
Ich habe die Schwertträger in meinem Aquarium, wo sie bei sehr gemütlichen Temperaturen umherschwimmen....aber im Teich 
Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen diese kleinen lebendgebährenden Zahnkarpfen als "Koi" zu bezeichnen.
Wieder was dazu gelernt. Danke


----------



## Joerg (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: es ist soweit ,endlich 500 KOI in 3000 Liter möglich*

Moin Theo,
die sind nicht winterhart und sollten somit nicht in den Teich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: es ist soweit ,endlich 500 KOI in 3000 Liter möglich*

Hi,

wenn man so was schon ließt:

Koi-Schwertträger, teilweise schon abgelaicht

zeigt schon das so mancher bei  E... keine Ahnung von seinen "Produkt" hat das er an Mann/Frau bringen will

MfG Frank


----------

